# Police Officer Grant Jansen



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Grant Jansen 
*St. Charles Police Department
Missouri*
End of Watch: Wednesday, September 10, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 42
*Tour of Duty:* 20 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, September 10, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Grant Jansen was killed in a single vehicle crash on Spencer Road. His patrol car left the roadway and Officer Jansen was ejected from the vehicle. His K9 partner was not injured.

Officer Jansen had served in law enforcement for 20 years. He is survived by his wife, son, and daughter.
Agency Contact Information
St. Charles Police Department
1781 Zumbehl Road
St. Charles, MO 63303

Phone: (636) 949-3300

_*Please contact the St. Charles Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

